# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2010 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## vko

Tähän listaukseen on kerätty kaikki tiedossa olevat vuonna 2010 Suomessa rekisteröidyt linja-autot. Jotta listaus pysyisi ajantasalla, ole hyvä ja lähetä havainnot uusista linja-autoista.

Tietoa lisättäessä tarvitsee vähintään tietää: liikennöitsijä, rekisterinumero ja alustamerkki. Rekisteröimättömät valmiit autot eivät siis kuulu listauksen sisältöön.

Listat on jaettu neljään osioon seurannan helpottamiseksi (Volvot, Scaniat, Irisbusit ja muut).

Listaus: http://jlf.fi/article/116-rekisteroi...suomessa-2010/

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #11 LYY-545 Scania OmniExpress 340 1866244

----------


## vko

HelB 1014 lisätty listaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

8.1. Westendin Linjan autorivissä näkyi Irisbus Evadys kilvillä IHP-588, kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> 8.1. Westendin Linjan autorivissä näkyi Irisbus Evadys kilvillä IHP-588, kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.


Ko. bussi löytyy jo vuoden 2009 listasta, missä se on Delta Trucksin esittelyautona.

----------


## jommi

Pohjolan Matkalle on tullut 3 kpl uusia telivolvoja:

112	IJB-805	Volvo B12M 6x2*4	Volvo 9700HD NG	1+A+0	2009	2010	
117	IJB-804	Volvo B12M 6x2*4	Volvo 9700HD NG	1+A+R	2010	2010	45-paikkaa, Oulu-Turku
121	IJB-807	Volvo B12M 6x2*4	Volvo 9700HD NG	1+A+0	2010	2010	61-paikkaa, Oulu-Jyväskylä

----------


## antsa

Vuoden ensimmäinen kabus Koskilinjoille 150 LYY-550.

----------


## vko

Listaan lisätty HelB 1016 ja 1017.  Päivitetty HelB 1015 ja 1018 tietoja.

----------


## killerpop

Ja jos ei vielä joku ole huomannut, niin Pohjolan Liikenteen Irisbusit, joiden käyttöönotto oli 31.12.2009 on luonnollisesti siirretty viime vuoden listaan ja sinne on jokunen alustanumerokin löytynyt.

----------


## killerpop

J. M. Eskelisen Lapin Linjat BVY-361 Volvo 9700H B12M YV3R9L225AA137039 
Oravaisten Liikenne OT-60 Volvo 9700H B12B YV3R8M92981129146

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne #733 LYY-536 Scania K280UB6x2 Lahti Scala 1867498 YK900L320A0008873
Pohjolan Liikenne #734 LYY-537 Scania K280UB6x2 Lahti Scala 1867520 YK900L320A0008874
Pohjolan Liikenne #735 LYY-538 Scania K280UB6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## antsa

Uusin kabus koskilinjat 151 LYY-551.

----------


## antsa

Taas saa Koskilinjat uuden kabusin 152 LYY-562.

----------


## jtm

Mikähän auto mahtoi olla kyseessä kun näin jonkun ihan uuden valkoisen maalipinnan omaavan uudenkarhean näköisen teli Omniexpressin jonka rekisteri oli ???-451. En ole aivan varma olivatko kirjaimet YBF. Oli ihan viti valkoinen ja ei mitään teippauksia. Havaittu siis klo 18:25 Kalevan puistotiellä Tampereella menossa Pohjoiseen päin tuota katua.

----------


## deepthroat

> Mikähän auto mahtoi olla kyseessä kun näin jonkun ihan uuden valkoisen maalipinnan omaavan uudenkarhean näköisen teli Omniexpressin jonka rekisteri oli ???-451. En ole aivan varma olivatko kirjaimet YBF. Oli ihan viti valkoinen ja ei mitään teippauksia. Havaittu siis klo 18:25 Kalevan puistotiellä Tampereella menossa Pohjoiseen päin tuota katua.


On O.Mäntylän mittaa noin 14 m

----------


## Miska

> On O.Mäntylän mittaa noin 14 m


Mahtaakohan tämä olla se parivuotias norjalaisauto, jota Revid alkuvuodesta kaupitteli?

----------


## deepthroat

> Mahtaakohan tämä olla se parivuotias norjalaisauto, jota Revid alkuvuodesta kaupitteli?


Saattaapi olla, tai sitten ei. Yritin Mäntylän väkeä eilen saada tavoitettua udellakseni asiasta, mutta olivat reissun päällä jo aamusta. Mutta eiköhän tuo asia selvinne muutaman päivän sisään ja kun vielä muistais kameran ottaa mukaan...

----------


## antsa

Uusin Koskilinjat kabus 153 LYY-563.

----------


## deepthroat

> Saattaapi olla, tai sitten ei. Yritin Mäntylän väkeä eilen saada tavoitettua udellakseni asiasta, mutta olivat reissun päällä jo aamusta. Mutta eiköhän tuo asia selvinne muutaman päivän sisään ja kun vielä muistais kameran ottaa mukaan...


Eli tämä Mäntylän Omni Express on rekisteriltään YVP-451 ja rekisteröity ekan kerran 28.9.2007. Alusta on Scania K380.

----------


## Star502

S.Kosonen 8 BNZ-222 Volvo 9700S B12M ovet 1+1+0

----------


## antsa

Olenkohan väärässä mutta minä luulen et tuo Kosonen tuli jo viime vuoden puolella ? Niin olen jostain syystä merkinny omaan listaani. Ainakin hyvin lähellä vuoden vaihdetta.. Voiko joku varmistaa kumpi vuosi on oikea ?

----------


## antsa

Eipä kukaan tiedä tuota Kososta.. No mutta uusia kabusseja Koskilinjat 154 JGX-754 ja sitten uutta Lahteen Koivisto 306 LYY-596.

----------


## kuukanko

Laitoin Kososen 2009 listaan. Muutetaan sitten, jos tulee uutta tietoa.

----------


## killerpop

Hetku-lehden heittohetkussa mainitaan tällaiset:

Salon Tilausmatkat Oy Mercedes-Benz Tourismo TRZ-349 rek. 1/2010
Palvelu Hytönen Oy LYY-542 Scania K400IB OmniExpress re. 2/2010

----------


## dima

Martti Laurilalle tullut Scania OmniExpress, LYY-580

----------


## killerpop

Atomilines ATM-10 Volvo B13R 6x2 9700HD NG rek 3/2010.

Forumin jäseneltä AdmiralObserver:ltä löytyisi tästä, ilmeisesti Suomen ensimmäisestä B13R:stä kuvakin

----------


## Admiral Observer

Pahoittelen kuvan heikkoa laatua.

----------


## Tunni

Vuorela 18 IHT-825 "Koppelo" Volvo B9R-4x2/9700HNG (korinro 6899), 45 paikkaa, pituus 12m, Kuva

----------


## Tunni

> Vuorela 18 IHT-825 "Koppelo" Volvo B9R-4x2/9700HNG (korinro 6899)


Korjaus edelliseen viestiin: Pituus on 13m ja paikkaluku 49.

----------


## killerpop

Svanbäcks Bussar #9 IJB-854 Volvo B13R 9700H

----------


## antsa

Ennen pääsiäistä valmiiksi tuli Koiviston uusin eli 260 LLL-860. Vielä kaiketi kolme tulee ja sit taas johonkin toiseen yksikköön...

----------


## dima

Savonlinjan #885 on Volvo B12M/ 9700NG HD rahtiperällä. Valmistenumero YV3R9L221AA137216. Käyttöönottopäivä 12.3.2010. Auto on Savonlinjan väreissä, kyljessä Linja-Karjala.

----------


## killerpop

7.4.2010 luovutettiin Wikströms Busstrafikille EJY-350 kilpinen Omniexpress, kuva ja lisätiedot 
http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=34325.0

----------


## jommi

Pohjolan Matkalle on tullut 3 kpl Scania K380 alustalla olevaa Omniexpress 360 bussia:
 #5 GIX-805, #10 GIX-810 ja #102 GIX-791

----------


## Tunni

Vuorelalle tullut M-B Tourismo, 10 SPZ-837
Kuvat

----------


## Miska

> Vuorelalle tullut M-B Tourismo, 10 SPZ-837
> Kuvat


Tämä Vuorelan Mersu taitaa olla 13-metrinen?

----------


## antsa

Uusin kabus aloittelee linjalle menoa eli Koivisto 261 LLL-861.

----------


## killerpop

Jussi Lehtonen VVJ-399 Volvo B13R / 9700H YV3T2P428AA140516

----------


## antsa

Seuraavakin kabus näkyi tulleen tehtaasta ulos. Koivisto 262 LLL-862.

----------


## killerpop

Atro Vuolle YVO-939 Volvo B12B 9700H, rek. 15.3.2010

----------


## Eppu

P. Koivisto #7 VVJ-412 Volvo B13R / 9700

----------


## antsa

Viimeisin Lahden kabus tällä erää valmis ja ajossa : 264 JGX-764.

----------


## antsa

Tänään Lahden asemalla pyörähti valmis kabus Koskilinjat 135 LLL-935. Uutta omnia pukkaa Kososelle 19 LLL-868 Scania K400. Tuo LLL tuntuu olevan täällä nyt menossa oleva kirjain yhdistelmä...

----------


## Hux

Koskilinjat #136  	LLL-886

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kivistö 8/JER-8 näyttäisi olevan K400IB #1867902 ja kori YK900L360A0008910.

----------


## antsa

Uutena autona Mobussilla ajelee vielä valkoinen omniexpress Scania K400 rekisterillä JGX-734.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ovimonttu- ym. bongauksia Seinäjoen näyttelyssä olleista isoista busseista:

- Atomi Lines ATM-10 Volvo B13R-6x2 #YV3T2P526AA139332 / Volvo 9700HD NG (Carrus Delta) #1004-1
- Ekmans Bussar 19/HOY-919 Irisbus Arway 15 #VNESFR1410M008928 (14,99-metrinen telipeli Cursor 10-koneella, 450 hv)
- P. Koivisto 7/VVJ-412 Volvo B13R #YV3T2P421AA140745 / Volvo 9700H NG (Carrus Delta) #1023-1 
- Jussi Lehtonen VVJ-399 Volvo B13R #YV3T2P428AA140516 / Volvo 9700H NG (Carrus Delta) #1021-1
- M. Niskanen Oy (ei vielä rekisterissä) Scania K400IB #1869032 / Scania OmniExpress 360 #YK900L360A0008999
- Vainion Liikenne 94/MEZ-372 Jonckheere JHD140-460 #XMGDR40MS0H018802
- Veolia 700/CHL-577 Irisbus Magelys #VNESFR21000000122
- Viking Line Buss ÅLC 15 Bova Futura FLD127-310 #XL9AA39RA34003660

----------


## antsa

Tänään Lahdessa pikavuorossa Savonlinja/Linja-Karjala Irisbus Viaggio HTI-285 ja kylkinumerona 914. M.Niskaselle omniexpress Scania K400 LLL-906.

----------


## killerpop

Myös Sovavto on päivittänyt kalustoa ja uutuutena VVH-475 kilpinen Volvo 9700 (NG). Tarkemmat detaljit vielä uupuvat.

----------


## antsa

Katsastuskonttorien toimiessa jälleen kabusseja laitettiin kilpiin kerralla kolme. Olisko kabussin historiaa jos kaikki rekisteröitiin samana päivänä ? Koskilinjat 137 EKY-737, 138 EKY-738 ja 139 EKY-739.

----------


## Bussimake

Aerobus Oy on hankkinut Lentoparkki Oy;n ajoon uuden Mercedes-Benz 0530/Citaro.Rekisteritunnus SUY-436

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #151 BOB-451 Volvo 8700 B12B LE 6x2 
Paunu #152 BOB-452 Volvo 8700 B12B LE 6x2 YV3R8R422A1142413

----------


## Tuuraaja

Länsilinjoille kotiutunut 5 kpl 8700 teli Volvoja
# 3   BOB - 403
# 13 BOB - 413
# 23 BOB - 423
# 33 BOB - 433
# 43 BOB - 443

----------


## killerpop

Savonlinja #910 XUT-513 Irisbus Crossway LE
Savonlinja #915 XUT-515 Irisbus Crossway LEEhkä vuoden vilkkain rekisteröintihetki meneillään, äkkiseltään arvioituna parin viikon sisällä kilpiin menisi noin 70 autoa

----------


## Bussimake

Veolia Transport 500 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-656
Veolia Transport 501 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-657
Veolia Transport 502 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-658
Veolia Transport 503 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-659
Veolia Transport 504 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-660
Veolia Transport 505 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-661
Veolia Transport 506 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-662
Veolia Transport 507 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-663
Veolia Transport 508 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-664
Veolia Transport 509 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-665
Veolia Transport 510 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-666
Veolia Transport 511 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-667
Veolia Transport 512 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-668
Veolia Transport 513 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-669
Veolia Transport 514 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-670
Veolia Transport 515 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-671
Veolia Transport 516 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-672
Veolia Transport 517 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-673
Veolia Transport 518 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-674
Veolia Transport 519 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-675
Veolia Transport 520 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-676

Kaikkien käyttöönottopäivä on 5.8.2010

----------


## SD202

> Veolia Transport 500 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-656
> ...
> Veolia Transport 520 Volvo B12B 6x2 8700LE CHL-676
> 
> Kaikkien käyttöönottopäivä on 5.8.2010


Milloinkohan viimeksi tässä organisaatiossa on saatu uusien autojen rekisteritunnukset näin sievässä järjestyksessä? Taidetaan joutua palaamaan ajassa reilut 20 vuotta taaksepäin - kyseessä taitavat olla aidot "pultsaripenkkiset" keppihevoset autot 186-198 eli ZCL-286...ZCL-298 (mutta tuolloin autojen hankkijana oli luonnollisesti Vantaan Liikenne Oy). :Very Happy:

----------


## Automies

Veolia Transport 566 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-777 oli tänään Suomenojan varikolla.

----------


## Bussimake

Veolia Transport 550 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-785
Veolia Transport 551 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-786
Veolia Transport 552 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-783
Veolia Transport 554 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-784
Veolia Transport 555 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-787
Veolia Transport 557 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-775
Veolia Transport 558 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-782
Veolia Transport 559 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-779
Veolia Transport 560 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-781
Veolia Transport 561 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-780
Veolia Transport 562 Irisbus Crossway LE VHZ-771

----------


## antsa

Kesälomien jälkeen ensimmäinen kabus ulos ja Jyväskylään. 404 EKY-699 tunnuksin.

----------


## jtm

Onkohan OmniExpressistä tullut uusi painos kun vähän aika sit ainakin uuden keulamaskin omistava OmniExpressiä muistuttava katiska seisoskeli Lahden autokorin takana. Nyt en saa kuvaa siittä näkyviin.

----------


## Automies

Westendin Linja 72 Irisbus Crossway LE ZJH-472 (havaittu 12.8. linjalla 160K)

----------


## Rasbelin

Oikea rivi on...

WL 13	ZJH-413	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009040
WL 14	ZJH-414	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009053
WL 15	ZJH-415	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009030
WL 21	CHL-642	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009020
WL 66	ZJH-466	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009047
WL 72	ZJH-472	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009022
WL 73	ZJH-473	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009043
WL 97	ZJH-397	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009050
WL 98	ZJH-398	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009027
WL 99	ZJH-399	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009057

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Oikea rivi on...
> 
> WL 13	ZJH-413	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009040
> WL 14	ZJH-414	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009053
> WL 15	ZJH-415	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009030
> WL 21	CHL-642	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009020
> WL 66	ZJH-466	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009047
> WL 72	ZJH-472	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009022
> WL 73	ZJH-473	Irisbus Crossway LE		VNESFR1610M009043
> ...


Tuo 21 on nyt näkynyt Pölhölän numerolla 761. Onko se taas tullut Wessulle takaisin?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Tuo 21 on nyt näkynyt Pölhölän numerolla 761. Onko se taas tullut Wessulle takaisin?


Tottakai on tullut takaisin, sehän on alunperinkin Wessulle tulossa ollut auto.  :Smile:  Auto tuli muita aikaisemmin ja toimi Vehicon esittelyautona. Auto kävi WL:n lyhyen koekäytön jälkeen PL:n käytössä. Ymmärtääkseni toimi sijaisautona siellä.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteelle taas on tullut tilalle kokonaan uusi Irisbus Crossway LE lainaan Ivecolta, rekisteri VHZ-791.

----------


## antsa

Uutta Jyväskylään kabus numerolla 440 LYY-603.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Pohjolan Liikenteelle taas on tullut tilalle kokonaan uusi Irisbus Crossway LE lainaan Ivecolta, rekisteri VHZ-791.


Ja Voith-automaatti siinä kuulostaa olevan.  :Smile:

----------


## antsa

Seuraava kabus Jyväskylään 445 LYY-645.

----------


## bassman

> Tuo 21 on nyt näkynyt Pölhölän numerolla 761. Onko se taas tullut Wessulle takaisin?


Muistaakseni joskus yhdessä sovimme, että tuollaiset "Pölhölät" jätetään forumkirjoittelusta pois.
Vai muistankos minä väärin?

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylään uusi kabus 446 LYY-646.

----------


## Lasse

Pitkään huhutut ja odotetut ovat nyt täällä, ainakin kaksi niistä.

Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab 3 XVE-636 Mercedes-Benz O350-17RHD Tourismo L
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...6%29+Lasse.jpg

Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab 6 XVE-635 Mercedes-Benz O350-15RHD Tourismo
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...5%29+Lasse.jpg

Ja myös Pukkila sai kuluneella viikolla uudistusta.

Pukkilan Liikenne Oy EKY-722 Scania OmniExpress 360
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...2%29+Lasse.jpg

----------


## dima

Savonlinjalle on tullut kaksi uutta autoa:

SL-919 Scania K230UB/ Lahti Scala, CHO-625, YS2K4X200001870264
(Autolinjat-teipit)

SL-920 Scania K230UB/ Lahti Scala, CHO-624, YS2K4X200001870280
(Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne)

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylään tämän sarjan viimeinen kabus 450 EKY-750.

----------


## killerpop

Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteen autoja seuraavasti:

#94	BOB-436	Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6R722B1143287	P104507
#95	BOB-437	Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6R724B1143288
#96	BOB-438	Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6R726B1143289
#97	BOB-434	Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6R729B1143285
#98	BOB-435	Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6R720B1143286

----------


## antsa

Tänään Lahdessa ajeli uusin kabus Koskilinjat 104 EKY-804.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenteen 81/EKY-781 (omavärinen vakiovuoroauto Scania K3*2*0IB/OmniExpress 340) lähti tänään 14:00-vuoroa Kampista Nummelaan.
Ovimontusta bongasin Scanian numeroksi 1870663 ja Lahden YK900L340A0008155. 
Paikkoja on 51 ja ovet 1A0.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Jokunen bongaus Lahden paikkurikabuseista:
- Koiviston Auto 260 LLL-860 YK9TCA645A4003199
- Koiviston Auto 261 LLL-861 YK9TCA645A4003200
- Koiviston Auto 306 LYY-596 YK9TCA645A4003198

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Bongaus Kampin hämärästä:
Pukkilan Liikenne EKY-722, Scania K400IB6x2 1870214 / OmniExpress 360 YK900L360A0008116, ovet 1A0, ei vielä kylkinumeroa.

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjat uusi kabus 105 EKY-805 ajeli Lahdessa tänään.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Scan-Auton esittelyauto EJY-388 on parhaillaan M. Tervo Oy:llä kokeiltavana. Lähti tänään Kampista heidän 16:05-vuorossaan, digikilvessä komeasti NUMMELA-VIHTI MLA (= Marttila). :-)
Ovimontusta bongasin K*400*IB 1867892 LAK YK900L360A0008909, versio on siis OmniExpress 360.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Taas pari ovimonttua Lahden reisulta:  	   	   	 
- Koiviston Auto 262 LLL-862 Kabus YK9TCA645A4003201 	  	  	  	 
- Koiviston Auto 264 JGX-764 Kabus YK9TCA645A4003202

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> Pukkilan Liikenne EKY-722, Scania K400IB6x2 1870214 / OmniExpress 360 YK900L360A0008116, ovet 1A0, ei vielä kylkinumeroa.


Tuli vastaan 17:45-lähdössä Kampista, nyt oli numerokin kyljessä: kakkonen (2).

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kirkkonummen linjoja ajeleva Pohjolan Liikenne 71/EKY-770 näyttäisi olevan Scania 1870655 ja LAK YK900L340A0008154.

----------


## antsa

Johan seuraavakin kabus valmistui. Koskilinjat 106 sai kilvet EKY-806. Ajeli tallin nurkilla Lahdessa tänään.

----------


## Hux

Koskilinjat uusi kabus 107 EKY-807 ajeli Lahdessa tänään.

----------


## antsa

Lehtisen Linja/Turkubus 11 omniexpress scania k360 EKY-811.

----------


## antsa

Kouvolan Aikuiskoulutuskeskus 10 EKY-810 uusi Omniexpress. Scania k?...

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 1113: VHZ-857, kori YK900L320A0008149, alusta 1870356.

----------


## antsa

Uusin kabus Jyväskylä 403 EKY-803.

----------


## killerpop

Veolia Transportilla jo ajossa numeroton ONZ-749 Irisbus Crossway LE

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylän seuraava kabus sai kilvet EKY-815 ja numeron 405.

----------


## Lasse

Lommilan Vehon luovutushallissa seisoo kiiltävän komea Kukkolan Bussien upouusi Setra S 416 GT-HD/2.
Tosin auto on vielä rekisteröimätön, että voi olla että havainto kuuluu "Vuonna 2011 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa" osioon...  :Wink:

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tampereen Sarankulman Volvon pihasta lähti n. 16.15 teliVolvo, joka oli maalattu EB-värityksin. Kyljissä luki Paunu ja numero 21...? Oliko harhanäky vai onko jollain vahvistus asialle? Rekisterinumeroa en valitettavasti huomannut katsoa.

----------


## C3P

> Tampereen Sarankulman Volvon pihasta lähti n. 16.15 teliVolvo, joka oli maalattu EB-värityksin. Kyljissä luki Paunu ja numero 21...? Oliko harhanäky vai onko jollain vahvistus asialle? Rekisterinumeroa en valitettavasti huomannut katsoa.


Onhan tästä kumppaneineen ollut jo puhetta:
Joukkoliikennefoorumissa
Arktisissa busseissa

----------


## C3P

Grandellin Mersu (XVE-646) taitaa vielä puuttua listalta.

Arktiset bussit

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylän seuraava kabus 412 EKY-812.

----------


## Bussimake

Veolia Transport 568 Irisbus Crossway LE ONZ-764
Veolia Transport 570 Irisbus Crossway LE ONZ-765

----------


## antsa

PS-Bussi on ostanu uuden omnin jonka kilvet on EKY-779. Näin sen tilausajossa Lahdessa mut tarkempia tietoja ei ole.

----------


## Miska

> PS-Bussi on ostanu uuden omnin jonka kilvet on EKY-779. Näin sen tilausajossa Lahdessa mut tarkempia tietoja ei ole.


Ja vaihdossa Scan-Autolle on mennyt Setra BLF-803, joka ei ole Suomessa ollessaan kovin kauan viihtynyt yhdelläkään omistajallaan.

----------


## antsa

Tuohon EJY-388 omniin lisätietona et on nyt Tokee 8.

----------


## antsa

Kymen Charterline osti viime vuoden lopulla Irisbus Viaggio 350 jonka rekisteri on VHZ-843.

----------


## killerpop

Lassen kuvastosta satuin hoksaamaan tällaisen Citaron:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-834+Lasse.jpg

Listallamme oli 
Aerobus  	SUY-436  	Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro

Onkohan kyseessä sama vai täysin eri auto? Ja onkohan tämä MPY-834 kans tälle listalle kuuluva?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:12 ----------

Itse itselleni vastaten, ovat kaksi eri autoa
SUY-436 WEB62808510602993 7/2010
MPY-834 WEB62808513702305 12/2010

----------


## C3P

IJR-698
Mercedes-Benz O 510 TOURINO
WEB44430313000581
Liuttu Logistiikka Oy
Käyttöönotettu: 10.11.2010

----------

